

Pilot to display bitcoin logo on glider during world’s first Mt. Everest flight - nanomage
http://www.coindesk.com/pilot-display-bitcoin-logo-glider-worlds-first-mt-everest-flight/

======
mrbradshaw
Glad to see BitCoin gaining steam while the Silk Road was shut down. BitCoin
needs to succeed.

